# '67 Sting-ray Front Brake



## videoranger (Jul 3, 2016)

Which model brake caliper and handle is correct for a '67 Deluxe Sting-Ray?


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jul 4, 2016)

A Weinmann 890 with a red Washer and an eye stabber lever with red dot would be correct for your 67.

Mark


----------



## videoranger (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks Mark. That will help. I wasn't sure which lever was correct and was thinking a ball end, but eye stabber is what I'll look for. The bike I have appears to be an original parts deluxe, but at some point the front brake caliper and lever were removed and the brake bolt shortened to use as the fender bolt. Would the correct caliper have cursive script "Schwinn" on one side of arm and "Approved" on the other?


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jul 4, 2016)

Here is the setup you need... The Caliper will be block lettered WEINMANN on the right and TYPE 890 on the left from the riding position. ......  If you need an NOS Weinmann silver glitter brake cable let me know...


----------



## vastingray (Jul 4, 2016)

I've got an awesome red dot eye stabber lever if you need one I got it from "runjhnhog' on eBay I needed one but had to buy the set


----------



## videoranger (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks for the picture. My '65 has "Schwinn Approved". Did the Sting-Ray brakes change to standard Wienmann lettering in '67 or does the "Schwinn Approved" show up again on later year Rays? Also, what is the length of the brake bolt for the fork?


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Jul 7, 2016)

mcmfw2 said:


> Here is the setup you need... The Caliper will be block lettered WEINMANN on the right and TYPE 890 on the left from the riding position. ......  If you need an NOS Weinmann silver glitter brake cable let me know...View attachment 336282



That is a beautiful bike. Very nice.


----------

